# Ikan Koi > Koi Dealer & Breeder >  Dodokoi & Cirebon Community: Kondo Kohaku Grow Out

## rvidella

Hi,

Back with Komunitas Hobbyist @ Cirebon akan mengadakan pertarungan keeping skill antara Jl Cipto 147 vs Lengkong dengan menggunakan kondo kohaku pilihan Kondo Koi Farm special untuk kedatangan kita di bulan february 2014. Ikan-ikan ini juga diberikan opsi untuk dipelihara sendiri, dengan syarat pada saat penjurian ikan harus dibawa ke Cirebon untuk dijuri. 


Peraturan Grow Out :

1. Acara berlangsung selama 6 bulan mulai 11 Juni 2014 hingga 11 Desember 2014

2. Ikan dapat dilihat dan dipilih/dibid pada *saat diposting* sampai dengan *Rabu, 11 Juni 2014 pukul 20.00 waktu server koi-s* 
Ket : Jika dalam kurun waktu 20:01 smp 20:05 ada bid, maka Lelang utk semua ikan *diperpanjang 5 menit dari BID TERAKHIR*.

3. Harga ikan per ekor ditentukan secara *Lelang dg start masing2 ikan di Rp. 2.000.000,- Kelipatan minimal 100.000*

4. Penjurian akan dilakukan pada Sabtu 13 Desember 2014 @ Cirebon dan hasil penjurian akan diumumkan di thread ini

5. Hadiah bagi pemenang per group adalah sebagai berikut:
a. Juara  :First: : 3% Uang Tunai dari Omzet Group
b. Juara  :Second: : 2% Uang Tunai dari Omzet Group
c. Juara  :Third: : 1% Uang Tunai dari Omzet Group

Juara 1 Group A vs Juara 1 Group B untuk menentukan GRAND CHAMPION yang berhak atas 3% Uang Tunai dari total omzet


6. 10% hasil penjualan untuk Koi-s

7.  Pelunasan dan pengiriman ikan maksimal beres dalam 3 hari setelah lelang berakhir. 
*Jika tidak ada konfirmasi dr participant yg menang lelang dalam waktu tersebut diatas, maka DoDo Koi BERHAK untuk menjual ikan tersebut ke pihak lain tanpa pemberitahuan terlebih dahulu*.

8. Harga final lelang, belum termasuk ongkos kirim dan packing styrofoam pada saat pengiriman ikan selesai acara ( ditanggung peserta GO )

*) Panitia berhak merubah/menambahkan peraturan yang ada untuk kepentingan banyak pihak dalam acara keeping contest ini.
**) Thanks to Brother Lukas yang peraturannya aku copy wkwkwkwkwkwk



GROUP A



GROUP B

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## interisti

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

boleh saja .... rasanya akan menyenangkan peserta GO lainnya karena kompetitor berkurang




> "Ikan-ikan ini juga diberikan opsi untuk dipelihara sendiri, dengan syarat pada saat penjurian ikan harus dibawa ke Cirebon untuk dijuri."
> 
> Sorry om dodo mo tanya, jadi kl mo bid tp tdk ikut kc ga boleh yah om ? soalnya kalo sampe hrs bawa ke cirebon kayaknya sy agak sulit yah om. Mohon petunjuknya. Thx

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oasis

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Almoniac

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waterkeeper

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrawb

@ Rp. 2.000.000

----------


## hendrawb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrawb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## blu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrawb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

akhirnya mulai ada GO lagi, kebanyakan KC hehehehehe

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rediansyah

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lankz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

A1
2,000,000


A2
2,100,000
Timmy

A3
2,000,000


A4
2,000,000
Timmy

A5
2,000,000
Hendrawb

A6
2,000,000
Almoniac

A7
2,000,000


A8
2,200,000
OASIS

A9
2,000,000


A10
2,200,000
Lankz

A11
2,000,000
Timmy

A12
2,000,000
Timmy

A13
2,000,000
Waterkeeper

A14
2,000,000
Timmy

A15
2,000,000
Blu

A16
2,100,000
Wandrie

A17
2,000,000


A18
2,000,000


A19
2,000,000


A20
2,000,000






B1
2,100,000
Wandrie

B2
2,000,000
Epoe

B3
2,000,000


B4
2,000,000


B5
2,000,000


B6
2,000,000
Epoe

B7
2,000,000


B8
2,200,000
OASIS

B9
2,000,000


B10
2,200,000
Lankz

B11
2,100,000
Wandrie

B12
2,000,000


B13
2,000,000


B14
2,000,000
Epoe

B15
2,000,000


B16
2,000,000


B17
2,000,000


B18
2,000,000
Stanley

B19
2,000,000
Epoe

B20
2,000,000


B21
2,000,000


B22
2,000,000
Epoe

B23
2,000,000
Timmy

B24
2,000,000


B25
2,000,000

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## CiptaRaharjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## CiptaRaharjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## CiptaRaharjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## qulistop

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## nugroho_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rediansyah

b1 - 2,3juta

----------


## qulistop

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Acp007

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ady

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Lagi refleksian ... Malam aja ya rekapnya ...

----------


## enos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DTm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chrollo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ady

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrawb

A6 Rp.. 2.200.000

----------


## koikulo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ady

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ady

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yulman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

> Salah posting deadline Om EP.  Sampai dengan 18/6. Masih banyak waktu


*Ok, Om HX* ................................ dari dulu ngga sempet ke rumah, weekend ini daftar kontes di Sukabumi.  :Rockon:

----------


## andrywid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrawb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yulman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hero

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jovie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hero

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Coba lagi ahh.....a 15 : 2,4 jt

----------


## jovie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## suryaman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hero

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jovie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jimmy 007

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

> Hore.... om nogo berbaik hati nih ....


Hahahaha.. Pada dasarnya semua baik om bob  :Dance:

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bagoesriezki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## interisti

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jovie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jovie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yulman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DTm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GAPS

kolam GO lengkong 63ton dimensi 4,5x7x2

----------


## GAPS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GAPS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GAPS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hero

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bagoesriezki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jimmy 007

B18: 2,2 jt

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## suryo88

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## NiikanGatau

ikutan om EP

B5 = 2jt

----------


## Anggy Florance

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Frozen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## suryo88

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tarmacsl3

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Acp007

Rencana last minute bid ah...

----------


## hero

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jimmy 007

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ady

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hero

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrawb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

B1- 2,6 jt

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yulman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## suryo88

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## suryo88

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yulman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## suryo88

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

> Bisa nya cuman support aja , habis kolam nya masih padat penghuni.....


Kan diambilnya 6 bulan lagi?

----------


## CiptaRaharjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hero

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yulman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

*Test siapa tahu Dapat 
*

A1








2,000,000

9koi

A2
2,200,000
Cipta Rahardjo

A3



A4
2,300,000
Timmy

A5
2,600,000
MichaelSebastian

A6
2,400,000
angy florence

A7
2000000
MichaelSebastian

A8
3,800,000
Andi Cirebon

A9



A10
3,600,000
Andi Cirebon

A11
2,600,000
hendrawb

A12
2,000,000
Timmy

A13
2,200,000
9koi

A14
2,300,000
Timmy

A15
3,000,000
demmy

A16
2,500,000
frozen

A17
2,000,000
Herry Dragon

A18



A19
2000000
MichaelSebastian

A20
2,000,000
qulistop





B1
2,800,000
MichaelSebastian

B2
2,000,000
Epoe

B3



B4
2,000,000
Herry Dragon

B5
2,000,000
niikangatau

B6
2,100,000
Cipta Rahardjo

B7
2,000,000
hendrawb

B8
2,300,000
Ady

B9



B10
2,300,000
Cipta Rahardjo

B11
3,600,000
MichaelSebastian

B12



B13



B14
2,400,000
demmy

B15
2,200,000
qulistop

B16
2,000,000
dedigouw

B17



B18
2,200,000
jimmy 007

B19
2,500,000
hero

B20



B21



B22
3,200,000
bagoesrizki

B23
2,100,000
MichaelSebastian

B24
2,000,000
Ridwan SM

B25

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chandrab1177

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## CiptaRaharjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## CiptaRaharjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## CiptaRaharjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GAPS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ceem

b5......2,1jt

----------


## evendee

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BeauKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tarmacsl3

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## suryo88

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## suryo88

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

a11 2800. A15 3100

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Hendro W

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yulman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ady

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

> Modal nekat om suryo ......nggak tahan liat lelang ini , gatel tangan ne ......


Solo panas .................................. bisa2 Om Viktor senior ikut campur, belakangan bid 12 ekor.  :Doh:

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrawb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hero

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Revata Yasa Lienardi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

_Yang ini, dilebihin 100rb_ ......................mencaburi, mencaburi dech ....................... Soalnya KONDO. :Nono:

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrawb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tarmacsl3

A12 :  plus 100rb from last bid

----------


## tarmacsl3

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chandrab1177

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andrywid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yulman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Acp007

Nunggu rabu kok lama bgt ya?

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chandrab1177

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yulman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ady

A2...2, 6jt

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tarmacsl3

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BeauKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hero

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chandrab1177

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chandrab1177

Om dodo rekapan masih ada yang belum update ya,thx

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tarmacsl3

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andrywid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andrywid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yulman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rediansyah

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

THANKS to Hendra Gunadi ... producer of Blue Salt & Pro Bio Blue Bacteria yang sudah support acara ini dengan memberikan bahan dan media untuk perawatan kolam-kolam GO di cirebon .... THANK YOU!!!

----------


## chandrab1177

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chandrab1177

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tarmacsl3

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BeauKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## qulistop

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

> A11 dan A15 @4jt
> B14 @33jt


_ngga salah Om Beau,
tapi kalau udah mantep ......ngga apa2 ?_  :Tongue1:

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DTm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BeauKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Revata Yasa Lienardi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## soralokita

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Frozen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hero

A15: 4,1 jt

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chandrab1177

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## serendipity

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ekochen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

> A1 Revi Bandung 2,5jt


A3 Revi Bandung @ 2,5jt

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jimmy 007

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrawb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrawb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrawb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## CiptaRaharjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

B18 2,3 an Thomas

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## CiptaRaharjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BeauKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## qclik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrawb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Zone

B8: 3juta...

----------


## hendrawb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## qclik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## CiptaRaharjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## soralokita

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chandrab1177

A7 2,5 jt...

----------


## BeauKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yohanes_86

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## CiptaRaharjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jimmy 007

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

A 14 = 2.800.000,- idr

----------


## Mr.Taniechi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andrywid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andrywid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

rekap sementara:

A1
2,600,000
A Oktama

A2
3,200,000
Cipta Rahardjo

A3
2,500,000
Revi Bdg

A4
2,500,000
Timmy Jkt

A5
2,700,000
Timmy Jkt

A6
2,600,000
Herry Dragon

A7
2,500,000
Chandrab1177

A8
4,600,000
qclick

A9
2,000,000
epoe

A10
4,300,000
Andi Cirebon

A11
4,100,000
Serendipity

A12
2,800,000
Timmy Jkt

A13
2,400,000
Mr Taniechi

A14
2,800,000
Ridwan SM

A15
4,000,000
beaukoi

A16
3,000,000
Frozen

A17
3,000,000
Yulman

A18
2,300,000
Revi Bdg

A19
2,200,000
Wandrie

A20
2,800,000
Thomas Jkt





B1
3,500,000
Hendrawb

B2
2,300,000
Yulman

B3
2,100,000
Yohanes 86

B4
2,400,000
Chandrab1177

B5
2,100,000
ceem

B6
2,200,000
Rediansyah

B7
2,100,000
qulistop

B8
3,000,000
Zone

B9
2,000,000
Yulman

B10
2,600,000
Cipta Rahardjo

B11
4,100,000
Wandrie

B12



B13
2,000,000
Revi Bdg

B14
3,400,000
qclick

B15
2,400,000
Herry Dragon

B16
2,000,000
dedigouw

B17
2,100,000
Yohanes 86

B18
2,300,000
Thomas Jkt

B19
2,600,000
Epoe

B20
2,000,000
Epoe

B21
2,100,000
andry wid

B22
4,600,000
Jimmy 007

B23
2,200,000
Timmy

B24
2,000,000
Ridwan SM

B25
2,000,000
Stanley JR





Omzet Group A
58,900,000


Juara 1
1,767,000


Juara 2
1,178,000


Juara 3
589,000






Omzet Group B
60,100,000


Juara 1
1,803,000


Juara 2
1,202,000


Juara 3
601,000

----------


## hero

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koilvr

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andrywid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koilvr

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## CiptaRaharjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hero

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BeauKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andrywid

a13 2.500.000

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hero

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

> semua pada complain susah connect ....


Jaringan lagi down semua bos bro

----------


## jimmy 007

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## CiptaRaharjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hero

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

A1
2,600,000
A Oktama

A2
3,200,000
Cipta Rahardjo

A3
2,500,000
Revi Bdg

A4
2,500,000
Timmy Jkt

A5
2,700,000
Timmy Jkt

A6
2,600,000
Herry Dragon

A7
2,700,000
Stanley JR

A8
4,900,000
Kohaku76

A9
2,000,000
epoe

A10
4,300,000
Andi Cirebon

A11
4,100,000
Serendipity

A12
2,800,000
Timmy Jkt

A13
2,600,000
kohaku76

A14
2,800,000
Ridwan SM

A15
4,100,000
Hero

A16
3,000,000
Frozen

A17
3,000,000
Yulman

A18
2,500,000
Timmy Jkt

A19
2,300,000
koilvr

A20
2,900,000
Andrywid





B1
3,600,000
beaukoi

B2
2,300,000
Yulman

B3
2,100,000
Yohanes 86

B4
2,400,000
Chandrab1177

B5
2,100,000
ceem

B6
2,200,000
Rediansyah

B7
2,100,000
qulistop

B8
3,000,000
Zone

B9
2,000,000
Yulman

B10
2,600,000
Cipta Rahardjo

B11
4,100,000
Wandrie

B12



B13
2,000,000
Revi Bdg

B14
3,400,000
qclick

B15
2,400,000
Herry Dragon

B16
2,000,000
dedigouw

B17
2,100,000
Yohanes 86

B18
2,300,000
Thomas Jkt

B19
2,600,000
Epoe

B20
2,000,000
Epoe

B21
2,100,000
andry wid

B22
4,600,000
Jimmy 007

B23
2,200,000
Timmy

B24
2,000,000
Ridwan SM

B25
2,000,000
Stanley JR





Omzet Group A
60,100,000


Juara 1
1,803,000


Juara 2
1,202,000


Juara 3
601,000






Omzet Group B
60,200,000


Juara 1
1,806,000


Juara 2
1,204,000


Juara 3
602,000

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hero

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## qclik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DTm

No. A12 2,9jt

----------


## qulistop

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BeauKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## enos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chubynovs

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Hendro W

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## serendipity

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

A8 @ 5,1jt Frozen

----------


## BeauKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrawb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BeauKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## qulistop

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hero

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## CiptaRaharjo

> Test B1 3,7


Nga usah pakai test Wandri... Langsung aja  :Becky:

----------


## BeauKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

> A1 @ 2,8 Andy Oktama Serendipity


A1 @ 3jt .... Timmy Jkt

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## enos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## CiptaRaharjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hero

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

A1
3,100,000
Serendipity

A2
3,200,000
Cipta Rahardjo

A3
2,500,000
Revi Bdg

A4
2,500,000
Timmy Jkt

A5
2,700,000
Timmy Jkt

A6
2,600,000
Herry Dragon

A7
2,700,000
Stanley JR

A8
5,500,000
Frozen

A9
2,000,000
epoe

A10
4,400,000
qclick

A11
4,500,000
Eko Chen Bogor

A12
2,900,000
DTM

A13
2,600,000
kohaku76

A14
2,800,000
Ridwan SM

A15
4,200,000
Chubbynovs

A16
3,100,000
beaukoi

A17
3,000,000
Yulman

A18
2,500,000
Timmy Jkt

A19
2,300,000
koilvr

A20
2,900,000
Andrywid





B1
3,800,000
Beaukoi

B2
2,300,000
Yulman

B3
2,100,000
Yohanes 86

B4
2,400,000
Chandrab1177

B5
2,200,000
Enos

B6
2,200,000
Rediansyah

B7
2,300,000
qulistop

B8
3,000,000
Zone

B9
2,000,000
Yulman

B10
2,600,000
Cipta Rahardjo

B11
4,100,000
Wandrie

B12



B13
2,000,000
Revi Bdg

B14
3,400,000
qclick

B15
2,400,000
Herry Dragon

B16
2,100,000
Hendro W

B17
2,100,000
Yohanes 86

B18
2,300,000
Thomas Jkt

B19
2,700,000
Kohaku76

B20
2,000,000
Epoe

B21
2,200,000
RM KOI

B22
4,600,000
Jimmy 007

B23
2,200,000
Timmy

B24
2,000,000
Ridwan SM

B25
2,000,000
Stanley JR





Omzet Group A
62,000,000


Juara 1
1,860,000


Juara 2
1,240,000


Juara 3
620,000






Omzet Group B
61,000,000


Juara 1
1,830,000


Juara 2
1,220,000


Juara 3
610,000

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mr.Taniechi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BeauKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koilvr

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## CiptaRaharjo

> wakakakak...iya Um Cipta, sekalian mandiin karyawati nya dulu.


Hahahaha... Bos e mesum sih

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yulman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## enos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## CiptaRaharjo

> _A2, 12 dan 18 dilebihin 100rb
> B2, 7 dan 21 dilebihin 100rb_
> 
> ya Om Dodo


yahhh om Ep kebangun...  :Tape2: 
bagi satu ya om Ep... A2 - 3,4 jt

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## qulistop

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mr.Taniechi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

> A8 deh...5.7jt


A8 5,8jt Frozen brooooooo

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## qulistop

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

> b1 @ 4,1jt an eko chen bogor via BBM


A1
3,100,000
Serendipity

A2
3,400,000
Cipta Rahardjo

A3
2,500,000
Revi Bdg

A4
2,600,000
epoe

A5
2,700,000
Timmy Jkt

A6
2,600,000
Herry Dragon

A7
2,700,000
Stanley JR

A8
5,800,000
Frozen

A9
2,000,000
epoe

A10
4,400,000
qclick

A11
4,600,000
Serendipity

A12
3,000,000
Epoe

A13
2,900,000
epoe

A14
2,800,000
Ridwan SM

A15
4,300,000
HERO

A16
3,100,000
beaukoi

A17
3,000,000
Yulman

A18
2,600,000
Epoe

A19
2,300,000
koilvr

A20
3,000,000
epoe





B1
4,100,000
eko chen

B2
2,600,000
epoe

B3
2,100,000
Yohanes 86

B4
2,400,000
Chandrab1177

B5
2,200,000
Enos

B6
2,300,000
wankoi

B7
2,500,000
qulistop

B8
3,100,000
Enos

B9
2,000,000
Yulman

B10
2,700,000
epoe

B11
4,100,000
Wandrie

B12
2,000,000
RM KOI

B13
2,000,000
Revi Bdg

B14
3,400,000
qclick

B15
2,800,000
herry dragon

B16
2,100,000
Hendro W

B17
2,100,000
Yohanes 86

B18
2,300,000
Thomas Jkt

B19
2,900,000
Kohaku 76

B20
2,000,000
Epoe

B21
2,400,000
Royal Merapi Koi

B22
4,600,000
Jimmy 007

B23
2,200,000
Timmy

B24
2,100,000
koilvr

B25
2,000,000
Stanley JR





Omzet Group A
63,400,000


Juara 1
1,902,000


Juara 2
1,268,000


Juara 3
634,000






Omzet Group B
65,000,000


Juara 1
1,950,000


Juara 2
1,300,000


Juara 3
650,000

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BeauKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## CiptaRaharjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yulman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

> masa sih anggota ga di kasih.. minta 1 ya pak.. hehehehe
> B 19 = 3.000.000,- idr


Dikasih donk om.....tapi no lain nya ya

----------


## enos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andrywid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

B19 3.3jt deh

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## CiptaRaharjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rediansyah

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BeauKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andrywid

A3 2.600.000

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## CiptaRaharjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

> Dikit lagi ya om.....
> 
> B19 3.6jt


iya om dikit lg nyampe.. 
B19 = 3.700.000,- idr
om dodo... bobo yuk.. udahan aja lelangnya hehehehe..

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andrywid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rediansyah

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## CiptaRaharjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

_a5 dilebihin 200rb
b2, 4, 17, 20 dilebihin 200rb

ya Om Dodo
_
 :Gossip:

----------


## AndiTan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AndiTan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

> Loh, ini om Ridwan sopo sih


ituloh om.. yg item dan jelek dari plered, makanya om.. kasih yaa.. kasian kan wkwkwkwkkkk

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## enos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

> A12 deh....lebihin 100rb


a12 @3,5 an timmy jkt

----------


## Zone

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

*aman, ..*...............................kalau ngga ditimpain mulu !  :Bathbaby:  :Bathbaby:  :Bathbaby:

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## enos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koh4ku76

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yulman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

b24 an revi bdg 2,2jt

----------


## Yulman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yulman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## CiptaRaharjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hero

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Horeeeee.. finish

----------


## CiptaRaharjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andrywid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## CiptaRaharjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

*b17 = 2,5jt*  :Cry:

----------


## Yulman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## CiptaRaharjo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AndiTan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

matrih.....Auto feeder ku ilang.... :Wacko:  lah.....kirain b21 ku aman....tau2 kena tembakan pinalti.

----------


## enos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## enos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## evendee

> matrih.....Auto feeder ku ilang.... lah.....kirain b21 ku aman....tau2 kena tembakan pinalti.


Om... Autofeedernya bisa diorder kog hehehehe  :: 

*  www.jualautofeeder.com*

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> Nama : 
> Stanley
> 
> Alamat : 
> PT. Kinocare Era Kosmetindo 
> ( Plant Sukabumi )
> Jl. Raya Babakan Km.12
> Desa Kertaraharja,  Kec. Cikembar
> Sukabumi,  43161
> ...




Om dodo...  

sy udah transfer ya, bukti struknya
via bb ya.

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Acp007

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

> om wandrie diminta kesabarannya boleh?
> soalnya kalo angkat satu yang lain beresiko gimana?
> 
> ini makanya ditawarkan siapa aja yang mau tarik ikannya ? biar sekalian diangkat .,.. ikan di kolam pembesaraan juga harus dipuasakan dulu
> 
> boleh ya om diminta kesabarannya?


Kalo diminta kesabarannya berarti jadi ngga sabar bos Wandrieeee  :Peace:

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andrywid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Acp007

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Kolam Dr Cipto PIC: Wijaya MP @ 0812216389
Kolam Lengkong PIC: Jamal @ 081313484848

Ini yang namanya Pak Jamal @ his 63 pond ton @ lengkong, cirebon ... Group B ada disini:


Ini Group A @ jl Dr Cipto 147, Cirebon



Nah ini Para EO ....
Dodo Koi & Jamal & Wijaya


Kolam GO group A yang atas

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

sekalian lewat td mampir liat2 kolam lengkong.

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

beninya tajem banget

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jimmy 007

Hasil penjurian mana ya...?

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jimmy 007

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jimmy 007

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> GROUP A :
> A1 = Serendipity
> Grow 18-38cm = 20cm
> 
> 
> 
> A2 = Cipta Rahardjo
> Grow 18-39cm = 21cm
> 
> ...



GRAND CHAMPION
berhak atas 3% Uang Tunai total omzet
Juara 1 Group A vs Juara 1 Group B

3% Uang Tunai dari Omzet Group
----  Juara 1 A = 
----  Juara 1 B =

2% Uang Tunai dari Omzet Group
----  Juara 2 A = 
----  Juara 2 B =

1% Uang Tunai dari Omzet Group
----  Juara 3 A = 
----  Juara 3 B =

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andiokta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jimmy 007

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## serendipity

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jimmy 007

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## serendipity

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jimmy 007

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DTm

Yang B1 kok keluar 2 kali trus yg bawah kayanya beda ikan yg update nya

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jimmy 007

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

> _
> Bisa dijual koq ..................................................  . kolam penuh !!!_


Hehehe.. sama om,  kolam saya jg penuh harus ada yg out lg nih..

----------


## koesmay

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jimmy 007

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GAPS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Dijual maksudnya

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Selamat buat pemenang...

selamat jalan pak Cipta......

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## serendipity

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ady

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Rest in Peace om Cipta

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

